# Berger button



## GPtimes2 (Jan 27, 2006)

Thats the hole your rest bolts to. It's used also as a reference to set your arrow hieght where it crosses the riser. The arrow should be centered with the center of the hole ( at least as a starting point). Hope this helps.


----------



## ManHunter (Sep 10, 2005)

*Not exactly...*

A "Berger button" is not the hole in your riser to which you mount your rest. A Berger button, named for the gentleman who developed it, Vic Berger - one of the greatest professional archers ever and the first man to shoot a perfect score at Vegas, is the original name for a device also known as a cushion plunger. It was/is used primarily by finger shooters to absorb the lateral (horizontal) pressure applied to an arrow when it is shot. The simplest ones consist of a threaded tube with a spring, piston, tip, and some type of adjustment knob. The better ones, now made by Shibuya and Cavalier are more complex with micrometer adjustments, Teflon-lined barrels, Teflon tips, etc. They are generally used in conjunction with some type of flipper-style rest.

Guess that now falls into the category of archery trivia...


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

what manhunter said...also known as a plunger.


----------



## Donhudd (Sep 21, 2002)

Well described, Manhunter


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

ManHunter said:


> Guess that now falls into the category of archery trivia...


...If you are a compound shooter. Recurvers (or compound finger shooters like me) use it all the time...


----------



## >>>---WW----> (Apr 26, 2005)

Showing your age there Manhunter. LOL! 

I had the pleasure of watching Vic Burger shoot back in the late 60's. That guy was a 20 yard human computer.


----------



## Dr.Winston (Mar 19, 2018)

The 'Berger Button' is NOT the threaded hole located above the shelfe in the riser, but it's the 'plunger button' as shown in photo that has a spring located inside the sleeve, that helps with archers paradox where the arrow shaft actually bends around the riser afetr it's been released. The weaker the 'spine' (stiffness) of the arrow, the more the arrow bends. The Berger button doesn't allow an archer to shoot crappy, arrows of the wrong 'spine' for your setup, but it 'helps correct' some of it. I've been using the originals since the mid 60's!


----------



## Dr.Winston (Mar 19, 2018)

I couldn't agree more! He was pretty amazing shooting the outdoor old 'FITA round' now called 1440. 90meters, 70 meters, 50meters, 30meters


----------



## Jfreezy (Mar 19, 2018)

I just found this thread, and it perfectly answered two questions that I had( the first being: what is a plunger? The second: whats this button on my new(antique) bow?)

My next question is: would this button, if not tuned properly, cause the arrows to fly too far to the left, because it put to much preload on the arrows?


----------

